# Louis IV & Music at Versailles



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

I've developed a minor obsession with Louis IV and his music at Versailles. I know Lully was court composer there until his death when I think Delalande took over, I really love his Te Deum. Does anyone else on here have an interest in this? Any suggestions on what to read or listen to? Any discussion?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Well I'm interested in both D'Anglebert and Louis Couperin, though Im not sure what role they played in music at Versailles. I'm also interested in Nicolas Grigny, who I know was a provincial musician - I don't know how much Louis XIV's influence on taste extended out from Versailles.


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> Well I'm interested in both D'Anglebert and Louis Couperin, though Im not sure what role they played in music at Versailles. I'm also interested in Nicolas Grigny, who I know was a provincial musician - I don't know how much Louis XIV's influence on taste extended out from Versailles.


I would recommend you do some fun research, both composers are intrinsically linked with Versailles. Couperin succeeded D'Anglebert as the official court harpsichordist to the King. Also, Couperin's teacher was Delalande who was director of the Chapel Royal at Versailles.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Ah yes I see that for D'Anglebert. Are you sure that you aren't confusing Louis Couperin with François Couperin? You could be right. I have a CD by Ludger Rémy called "Harpsichord Music at Versailles" which has stuff by both D'Anglebert and Louis Couperin - that's what prompted me to respond to this thread. 

By the way for anyone interested in Francois Couperin, the OP asked for things to read, I can recommend a book by Wilfrid Mellers. 

I'm not much interested in Francois Couperin myself at the moment. I blow hot and cold about Louis Marchand - that's to say I have found exactly two recordings of his music that I like, probably just one really actually. Similar for Marais. Forqueray on viol or in transcription has proved more to my taste, and I'd love find the time to hear more of Ste Colombe.

Lully and the other one - what's he called? - Charpentier - are not me at all. Apart, in some rare moods, Lully transcriptions for keyboard. And maybe the ballets incorporated in the Molière - I've seen both Bourgeois Gentilhomme and M. De Pourceaugnac with the ballets and it wasn't bad like that at all. 

I have a friend who sees the whole Louis 14th aesthetic as a tremendous move in the wrong direction, a dumbing down, a ludicrously high valuation of gratuitous theatricality and sensuality, a disneyfication avant la lettre. When I listen to Marchand or Lebègue or Francois Couperin or Rameau, and compare what they did with Titelouze and Grigny and Mezangeau and Dubuisson, I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

Think I may be getting my Couperin's confused. Lol I'm particularly interested in Delalande I think and Lully as well. I'm keen to try and understand how the music at Versailles worked. For example, I've read that Delalande composed a large body of work to be played while the King ate. The fact that these composers lived at Versailles I'm finding quite a fascinating one.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Of the rough time period you mention, check out Jean-Baptiste Krumpholz for astoundingly exotic harp music.


----------

